# EAX oder nicht EAX, dass ist hier die frage



## ponda (21. Oktober 2002)

Hey ho, manche werden mich jetzt auslachen, aber ich bekomme nicht raus, ob meine soundkarte eax unterstützt oder nicht.
in meinem pc war schon eine soundkarte onboard, hat aber ziemlich viele ein und ausgänge (Audio eingang digital, audio ausgang digital, 2x audio eingang, lautsprecher ausgang, Rear, center/subwoofer, mikrofon eingang) *siehe foto*. in der anleitung stand nicht, ob eax unterstützt wird oder nicht. gibt es vielleicht ein programm, mit dem man feststellen kann, ob eax unterstützt wird oder nicht, oder kann man das auch irgendwie im system sehen?


THX ponda


----------



## Deemax (22. Oktober 2002)

Wenn in der Anleitung nichts steht würe ich davon ausgehen das sie das nicht unterstützt. Aber zur Sicherheit würde ich auf der Herstellerseite mal nachschauen. Dort müsste es auf jeden Fall erwähnt werden, da EAX eigentlich bei neueren Karten eine wichtige Komponente ist. Sonst könnstest du mal in "dxdiag" unter Ausführen eingeben und anschließemd auf Sound klicken. EAX ist nur ein Teil vom DirectSound 3D. Wenn da was davon steht, wir es wahrscheinlich unterstützt. (bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher)


----------



## ponda (22. Oktober 2002)

also ich hab alle tests gemacht ("Direct Sound Testen") und alle waren erfolgreich...aber von eax steht da nix


----------



## Carndret (11. Mai 2003)

EAX erkennst du sowieso nicht an den Ein- und Ausgängen.
Bin mir auch nicht sicher, aber du kannst mal im Gerätemanager bei "Audio-, Video und Gamecontroller" die installierten Komponenten anschauen und bei deren Eigenschaften auf "Treiber" und dann "Treiberdetails" gehen und schauen ob da eine Datei irgendwas mit a3d, eax oder ac97 heißt.


----------

